# Cat throwing up, can't keep anything down.



## FreeSpirit (Dec 10, 2006)

My 1 year 3 month old orange tabby has been throwing up since
Wednesday (I'm writing this on Sunday morning). It's not a sporatic
vomiting but a vomiting that occurs due to him eating or drinking
anything, even the smallest drop of water I syringe into his mouth.

It began with him straining to defecate and only eliminating a small
amount of very soft stool. Very much like the symptoms of colitis.

Then, he refused his favorite treats and looked decidedly
uncomfortable and not very affectionate - he just wanted to sleep
and he refused all food. He threw up several times that day.

The next day, he was energetic, happy, playful, begging to go
outside and wanting to eat. I allowed him to eat a small bit of
food. He promptly threw this up. It continued like that for the
rest of the day. Anything he ate or drank was retched up minutes to
30 minutes later. During all this time I was giving him regular
dosages of Probiotics gel which he promptly vomited.


At this time, I began to not allow him to eat his regular food and
switched him to tiny bits of cooked, skinless, boneless chicken and
drops of Slippery Elm to help soothe his stomach. He vomited those
also and had an elevated temperature.

I'm concerned about hydration now and try just drops of Pedialyte
into his mouth but he throws up that. It's mostly yellow bile so
his stomach is completely empty (I'm VERY concerned about liver
damage now).

He hasn't eaten anything at all today and is ravenous. He's trying
to eat everything in the house including my flower arrangements.
I've taken to keeping him in one room and monitoring him there.

He's not lethargic, he's not depressed. In fact, after he vomits, I
go over to try and soothe him and he pounces on my shoelaces. He
spent all day today playing with his toy mice and right now, he's
playing with the curtains in my room and pouting because he's not
allowed outside. He's actually quite annoying because it's hard to
monitor him when he's running and playing all around the house.

His behavior hasn't changed at all. Except for the first day when he
seemed uncomfortable, he's being very much like himself.

Today was the first day he passed some normal stools without any
abnormal straining. Although his back leg trembled a little bit.
But he vomited yellow liquid right after.

I haven't seen him urinate and that one time was the only time he
passed stool today. His temperature fluxuated today between 100.4
and 100.7 which I believe is pretty normal. I had refused the
antibiotics the vet wanted to give me for his fever as I felt that
wouldn't be treating the problem. So I'm a bit glad to see that
his temperature is okay now.

The vet I brought him to is being a jerk. I don't know this vet all
that well ... but when I get what I paid for, I will request my
cat's files be transfered to another vet.

He took an x-ray of my cat and everything appeared normal. No
blockage, no excess gas pockets, or elarged stomach.

I requested a blood test and a fecal test and was told they would be
ready today by 2pm. I called only to find that they were closed. I
later got ahold of the vet and was told I'll get them on Monday
instead. I asked what I was supposed to do with a vomiting cat that
can't keep anything down until then and was told that he (the vet)
won't do anything until Monday. You gotta be freaking kidding me!

So, can someone please help? I'm so afraid and scared. Do I have
to worry about Liver damage at this point? Should I just feed him
some water and hope it does him some good before he vomits it
up??????

The only thing he is keeping down now is Phosperous 30 homeopathic
tablets.

Does anyone have a vet in the Pasadena/LA area to recommend?

Sorry for this rambling post with all the mistakes .... it's been a
sleepless three nights ....


Jody


----------



## FreeSpirit (Dec 10, 2006)

*P.S.*

My poor little kitty is so hungry. Whatever this is hasn't killed
his appetitite. And, I'm surprised he's so strong - I can't keep him
shut up in a room as he manages to shove away the heavy items I put
against my door (they don't lock).

Right now, he's having a grand ol' time attacking his toy mice in the
dining room. He's very playful. And yet, he just threw up again this
morning after taking a few licks of yogurt. (I do have to note that
last night I had given him three licks and he didn't throw up.)

Nonetheless, I gave him a lick of chicken broth and hour ago and so
far so good.

I have a question for you all:

My mother mentioned that when my grandmother was very ill (before she
died) she couldn't keep anything down and took something called
Emetrol which allowed her to eat again.

I went to my nearest pharmacy and saw they have a children's
version. Can this be used for cats in a tiny dosage???? Apparently
it's used for ferrets:

*snip from website*
Older ferrets with a vomiting spell often have just picked up a virus
or ate something that didn't agree with them. It is common to see
diarrhea along with the vomiting. Give them .8ml of Emetrol
(available over the counter) to settle their stomach and follow-up
with supportive care with fluids and "chicken gravy" and consider
antibiotics (vet visit) if things don't quickly improve.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think you should get him into a different vet for a second opinion.
As for the emetrol, I would advise not giving any medications meant for humans or other animals without first consulting with a vet. What could be helpful to a human or a ferret could possibly kill a cat...


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor kitty!
I agree that you should not give any meds without checking with a vet first.
If it were my kitty, I would get him into another vet pronto and I wouldn't continue with your current vet. You're right, 5 days without being able to keep any food down is cause for serious concern.
Here are two hospitals in Pasadena that I've hear really good things about: 
Dr Michelle Zoryan at VCA Arden and Foothill Veterinary Hospital.
I don't know if they are open after hours (although most VCA hospitals are open on weekends) but, if you need an emergency hospital Animal Emergency Center in Studio City (on Ventura Blvd.) is terrific. It's only an after hours/emergency facillity though.
I hope he recovers soon and please keep us posted.


----------

